# Bewertung des Diagnosedeckungsgrad DC



## eloelo (5 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich befasse mich gerade mit der neuen Norm DIN EN ISO 13849, komme aber irgendwie nicht mit dem DC Wert zurecht weil ich nicht weiß wie ich den Wert herleiten kann.

Ich habe in meiner Anlage mehrere Not-Halt Taster. Diese gehen 2-kanalig auf eine SAFE-SPS.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe gibt der DC-Wert prozentual an welche Aufdeckungswahrscheinlichkeit ich bei einem Fehler habe.

Bei uns in den Anlagen müssen nach dem Einschalten der Maschine alle Not-Halt Taster einzeln betätigt werden. Dabei überprüfen wir in der SPS ob beide Kanäle des Tasters auf LOW/HIGH gehen.

Wäre dieser Test für Not-Halt Taster ausreichend? Und wenn ja wie kann ich jetzt dadurch auf einen DC-Wert kommen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## istat_gb (5 Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich schon gewundert, wo die Fragen in letzter Zeit bleiben ;-) Also, eins vornweg:

Ich denke, es wäre schön, wenn wir ungefähr wissen würden, um was für eine Anlage es sich handelt...

Es geht ja darum, den DC abzuschätzen... in dem Fall geht es ja darum, dass die SPS die Fehler erkennen soll. Die Norm gibt hierfür verschiedene Methoden vor, und gibt Beispiele wie man die Maßnahmen bewerten kann.

Hast du die Norm oder rechnest du mit SISTEMA?

Gruß
André


----------



## Strabon (6 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

sind meine 1.Zeilen hier im Forum. Ich bin mit der Entwicklung von Sicherheitskomponenten (keine Safe SPS) beschäftigt, und will mal meinen theoretischen Senf dazu geben. Mit den konkreten Problemen und Anforderungen im Maschinen und Anlagebau bin ich nicht vertraut. Aber bei den Kompenenten müssen wir uns in der letzten Zeit, neben 61508/62061 auch viel mit der ISo13849-1 beschäftigen ;-)

Der DC ist das Verhältnis von der Summe aller aufgedeckten gefährlichen Fehler (genau nicht Fehler sondern Ausfallraten) durch die Summe aller gefährlichen Fehler aller Bauteile der Sicherheitsfunktion. Die ISo13849-1 drückt das in der Formel E.1 aus. Die Formel läßt sich leicht zu diesem Verhältnis umformen .

DC Werte sind dann in der Tabelle E.1 in der Iso13849-1 zu finden. Bei deiner Anwendung, denke ich, sind die Punkte "Kreuzvergleich von Eingangssignalen.." interessant. Welcher Punkt dann zutrifft, bestimmen aber alle Maßnahmen (Testungen) über das System INPUT aus Not-Aus, Kabel, Klemmen, Verdrahtung.

Ich kann dazu nur allgemeines sagen, da die genauere Infos fehlen. Für Kat4 reicht es, aber meines Erachtens nicht aus, Kat3 könnte mit einen niedrigen PL gehen
Warum:
Die Taster sind zweikanalig => entsprechen also der Struktur Kat3, Kat4. Damit ist die Forderung nach Einfehlersicherheit im Normalfall (ohne CCF Betrachtung) erfüllt.

ABER die Testrate ist nur 1mal pro Tag! Für Kat3, Kat4 wird die Aufdeckung der gefährlichen Fehler "bei oder mit Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion" gefordert. Unabhängig davon, ob vor der Schicht das System getestet wird. Kat3 ist nicht so scharf, da Mehrfachfehler zum Ausfall führen dürfen.. Da wird die notwendige Fehleraufdeckung durch den PLr bzw. durch den geforderten PFH-Wert bestimmt. 


Der DC über den Eingängen hängt vom Programm bzw. der internen Testung durch die SPS ab:

1) Werden die beiden Not-Aus Eingänge UND verknüpft und werden die Eingänge nicht weiter getestet, hast Du nur Rendundanz zwischen den Kanälen aber keine Aufdeckung => Dc=0.

Vergleichst Du die Eingänge bzw. die logischen Zustände an den Eingängen auf Gleichheit und schaltest bei Ungleichheit in den sicheren Zustand => Aufdeckung. Den DC-Wert bekommst Du aus der Tabelle E.1/ Eingabeeinheiten der Iso13849-1 => Siehe Kreuzvergleich
Dieser Vergleich muss aber in der SPS bei jedem Zyklus passieren und nicht nur beim Test zum Schichtbeginn.

2)Ein Einfacher Kreuzvergleich von Eingangssignalen (auf Gleichheit) ohne dynamischen Test bringt 0%-99%, abhängig von den Signalwechseln. Meiner meinung nach, ist das ein Gummiparagraph, denn wer bestimmt wieviel Signalwechsel jeweils den DC =90% oder 99% bringen? Im zweifelsfall BGIA oder Tüv fragen und bestätigen lassen. Aber 60% für den Morgencheck, bekommst Du immer durch. Das Problem ist hierbei nicht die Aufdeckung deiner Not-Aus Schalter (Aufdeckung durch Gleichheitsanforderung), sondern die fehlende Aufdeckung in der Verkabelung. Bei einem Querschluss arbeiten z.B. beide Kanäle immer immer im Gleichtakt. Den Fehler deckst du m.E. nie auf. Schlüsse nach 24V werden nur beim Morgencheck erkannt  

3) Vergleicht die SPS die Zustände auf Gleichheit und testet die Eingängen dynamisch, ohne das Schlüsse erkannt werden, darf man 90% annehmen.

4) Vergleicht die SPS die Eingangszustände auf Gleichheit, testet beide Kanäle und erkennt dabei Kurz- oder Querschlüsse (Überwachung der Zustände beider Eingänge während des Test) und passiert das sicher, also überwacht, kannst Du 99% annehmen.

Ich denke mal, das durch den Einsatz der Safe-SPS, der Punkt 4 leicht machbar ist, vielleicht hast Du das ja schon bereits schon so realisiert war aber nicht so rauszulesen ..

Gruß


----------

